# job code not in sol



## skyla (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, I have applied for skill assessment which is expecting in august end. The job code for which I have applied 511112 is not listed in any of the SOL. Out agent told us that the Sol list get refreshed once all the requirements are fulfilled. After how much time these lists gets refreshed. Please I am waiting for reply.


----------



## Sina1 (May 31, 2015)

Generally in July.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

I doubt that Project or Program Administrator will ever be on the SOL. It is on the CSOL. There is no structural shortage of people with this occupation. Is there any chance that you could be assessed in some other occupation?


----------

